
Google to display religious groups' anti-abortion ads - raju
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-10044511-93.html
======
streety
It's almost funny reading some of the comments attempting to twist the story
around the US position.

In the UK abortion is very nearly approaching a non-story. The only surprise
for me was that google banned the advert to begin with.

------
dazzawazza
... and most publishers will ban them in their adsense setup. the end.

------
mattmcknight
and I will click on them every time I see them. at least twice. i think that
money is better off in google's pockets.

